# Original Free Plans!



## stoxxcha (Nov 19, 2008)

Hello everyone!

I love making scroll saw patterns almost as much as actually cutting. I have made quite a collection and I don't mind sharing them with others. I hope you enjoy!

Here is a Squirrels Mini-clock pattern I did a couple of months ago...


God Bless,
Bobby


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Got a pic of a finished one? Thanks for the pattern. Things like this make nice Christmas gifts.


----------



## stoxxcha (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi Al!

I have a finishe one but I haven't taken a picture of it... I'll have to get the wife's digital camera and see what I can do!:yes:

Bobby


----------



## coffeetime (Dec 28, 2006)

Went to your site. Think I will be using a couple of them. Just wanted to say thanks.

Mike


----------



## stoxxcha (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Mike,

I plan to post new patterns regularly so make sure you check back every now and then!

Thanks!!!
Bobby


----------

